# NEW GAME! never ending sentence



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

theres a few games on another forum. but this one is pretty cool

its called the never ending sentence, ill start, then everyone just keep adding on and see if it takes off

so here goes,

Yesterday i went out side and....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

the end.


----------



## Bay_Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> the end.


 :thumb:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol 

ill go on tho.

drove my truck


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

off a cliff and died!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nah i didnt die. i just rolled over it and drove off, but i didnt spill my beer so its all good


----------



## keenan53 (Jan 29, 2009)

while i was falling i managed to pack a lip of cope


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lil cope never hurt.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

then i thought about my wife and...


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

decided to divorse her because she never lets me hunt!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

so i went off on a date with her best friend


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

then I got pulled over for a dwi and could have easily ruined someones life because I am an idiot.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

So they sent me to Washington DC to be with the rest of the idiots that are easily ruining other peoples lives.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

so i decided to keep the red and white and loose the blue

in other words I ran awway to CANADA BABY!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

but then i forgot that i left...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

A fresh batch of jerky in the smoker.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

and a six pack in the refer, so I...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

suddenly slammed on my brakes and felt my back cringe...


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

My back hurt pretty badly so i decided to go see ...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

what ol gregg was doing down at the quary...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

when all of a sudden a bear jumped out


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

of ol gregg's truck with a bloody leg in it's mouth


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

and a 30 pack in each paw


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

since the leg was in his mouth and he couldn't bite me I grabbed the 30 packs and ran away...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

and had myself a good old time


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AndI died...


















The end!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

so it was a good thing I (Amil) jumped out the passenger door just before that baby lauched!!!! :beer:


----------

